
Why my friends moved to the Midwest in search of financial security - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/25/11503040/midwest-savings-atlantic
======
humbleMouse
As somebody who has lived in Minneapolis for over 20 years - I find it amazing
how cheap and easy living here is. You are literally rich if you make over 50k
a year.

~~~
dublinben
Presumably most jobs do not pay very much then.

~~~
humbleMouse
Your run of the mill programming job still pays between 80k and 120k. Not bad
when renting a 1br in the nice part of town costs $750.

Even as a busboy in a decent restaurant you can pull in between 2k and
3k/month after taxes. Pretty simple to live a decent life here.

